# Sillo Flyers



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are the SilloFlyers worth having in the spread? My spread constists of 14 dozen sillosocks and 2 dozen northwinds and 1 dozen shells.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

They probably wouldnt hurt, but If I were you I'd spend a few more bucks and buy a couple doz more silosocks instead of the flyers.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I can get a really good deal on some silloflyers from a guy right now and that is why I was wondering. I have just that people wouldn't go out with out them and I was thinking since my spread is so small I would attempt to add some more realize.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm getting tired of them in a strong wind. Mine always fall apart.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone else have a problem with them in strong wind?


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with them in strong wind?


Everybody. Put them lower to the ground in the strong winds.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Are the SilloFlyers worth having in the spread?


 Not sure. I can't say any flyer has ever produced more birds than not using them.Nor can any guy that is using them all the time cause ya can't say whether or not it was only the flyers that brought the birds into the dekes. Also,what is the first thing that guys take down when birds don't work....the flyer. If it's the flyer bringing birds in,why not take some regular decoys down instead? I got 3 flyers sitting in my shed that get taken to the field usually once each spring.I set them up and take them down usually before the sun comes up...I just can't stand how different they look from everything else.Plus,unless you have an ideal wind...you'll have problems.Either they don't flap,flap too much,get blown off the stake,etc. I'd much rather add more decoys than flyers to any spread.

Alex


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

One thing is for sure, every spread I see anymore has 4-12 fliers out. Pretty sure the birds are getting used to seeing them by now.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

If i where in your shoes i would buy more socks before anything... I agree with grinder, when there is not enough wind they look bad and we take them down, they have never proven to work birds better for us.. I like them for hiding blinds better sometimes though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking of getting a dozen or two more before I could get a good deal on the flyers. I think I will stick with getting more socks.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I still think judicious flagging at the right moments (yes, even for snows) works better than flyers on MOST days.


----------

